# Music jokes, memes, etc.



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk

go!


----------



## Dodecaplex




----------



## Kopachris




----------



## Dodecaplex

Ha . . . Ha . . . Get it?


----------



## Trout

Dodecaplex said:


> Ha . . . Ha . . . Get it?


----------



## Kopachris

Dodecaplex said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3136/3076636000_e89434962c.jpg
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20060319211120/uncyclopedia/images/c/cb/Cage-excerpt.png
> http://taiwanland.ru/img/17/179/John_Cage_4_33_.jpg
> 
> Ha . . . Ha . . . Get it?


I see what you did there... but most scores of 4'33" usually just list the three movements with their duration and the indication _tacet_ underneath or contain a specific number of bars filled with rests (little-known-fact: Cage actually built up 4'33" over the course of two years rest by rest using his usual methods (I'm guessing aleatorical here) to get the "correct" durations)--no dynamic marks.


----------



## kv466

How many TC members does it take to start a thread that's been done many times before?

Only one, but there are too many to count!


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk

kv466 said:


> How many TC members does it take to start a thread that's been done many times before?
> 
> Only one, but there are too many to count!


hey man, it led me to "pitches love vibrato" so it was worth it.


----------



## Aksel

Pitches love vibrato is amazing!


----------



## clavichorder

Ughhh, Wolfgang Amadeus Bieber...


----------



## Aramis

This Schumann thing is hilarious. Did any publisher thought of exchanging "schneller" with "schneller als möglich" (faster than possible)? Seems quite logical to me.


----------

